# Rotten egg smell in my tank!



## batgirl

Hello. I did a 25% water change in my 30 gallon tank and now there's a disgusting rotten egg smell coming from the water. I lost all my fish a month ago when the heater went and fried them all. I'm starting over and can't get the ammonia down so I've been changing water every 2-3 weeks. This is the first time this ever happened to me. What is causing this smell and how do I get rid of it?? Thanx


----------



## 1077

You may wish to try 50 percent water change and vaccum the bottom of tank .If ammonia level is still high after twenty four hours, do another water change ,maybe twenty percent. Be sure and use dechlorinator for new water. Water changes should be once a week after you get rid of ammonia and smell. They should be twenty percent each week along with vaccuming the bottom of tank to remove uneaten food or other waste. Hope this helps.


----------



## batgirl

Hi thanx. I vaccumed all the gravel yesterday, there's no guck in the bottom. the bttm of the tank is clear glass. The rocks are clean as I've been vaccuming every 2 weeks. There hasnt been any fish in the tank in over a month. I get a dechlorinator tonight. I added some ammo-lock to break down the ammonia. Do you think that caused the stench? I've used it before with no problems. What else can I do to get rid of all this ammonia. When I test for ammonia the results are bright christmas green!


----------



## herefishy

The rotten egg smell is sulfur dioxide, a huge gravel stir is needed. The gas is building up in pockets in your substrate. The gas is explosive and, obviously, not good for your tank.


----------



## batgirl

Stir up the gravel? I even took some out. I read somewhere else that gravel should never be more then an inch high. Mine was like almost 2 inches high.


----------



## 1077

product ammolock has been known to provide false positive ammonia readings. Were it me I would use nothing but dechlorinator that removes ammonia ,chlorine, and chloramines. It is in my view all that you need .


----------



## herefishy

Mine is almost 3" deep, in some places.


----------



## batgirl

I have AMMQUEL too and I have put that in but it never released a stench before. I won't buy ammo-lock ever again. I'm upstairs right now and I can smell the darn tank from up here! This is horrible. I appreciate all the advice! I really need help here. :frustrated:


----------



## okiemavis

I'd recommend doing 25% water changes every 1-3 days until the ammonia is down to zero, then you can do water changes once a week, but 3 weeks is really pushing it.

Ammo-lock 'neutralizes' ammonia so that it is not as toxic to fish, but it doesn't remove ammonia. It just converts it into a different form. That's why you're still getting the ammonia readings on your ammonia test. The ammonia is still there, it is just not as caustic to your fish. Also, the ammonia will still be converted into nitrites the same way the 'toxic ammonia' is- and the nitrites are also dangerous for fish.

Anyway, when it comes down to it water changes are the best cure!


----------



## jeaninel

I agree with Herefishy that the rotten egg smell is gas pockets built up in the gravel. Did you move the decorations and do a good deep gravel vac under them? Also, check around the lip at the top of the tank for any bits of old food that may be rotting there.


----------



## batgirl

Yes. I stirred up the gravel and some material was loosened (looked like small dust bunnies) and there are no ornaments in the tank except for a Roman coliseum w/bubble maker. I didnt want to put everything back in the tank til the water was OK. I figured the bubbles would help somehow. I guess I should've paid more attention in my chemistry classes.  

I'll do another water change on saturday then I'll post my results. Meanwhile I'll get the dechlorinator today. Hopefully that'll help. Thanx guys.


----------



## batgirl

I added Ammonia Detox by Tetra and already the smell is very, very faint. I had a headache for the past 2 days smelling that stuff. Hopefully by tomorrow my water will be ok. Should I do another change on saturday or just treat the water? Also when I'm ready for fish, what should I start out with. I usually get neons and zebras. I think I'm ready for a change. Thanx guys.


----------



## okiemavis

I'm pretty sure Ammonia Detox works exactly the same way as Ammo-lock. It's probably best to only add Amquel (I recommend this because it is the water conditioner you already have) and not add any more chemicals to the water. Only treat water with Amquel that you are adding to the tank during a water change (and dose for the amount of gallons you are adding), there should be no need to add anything directly to the tank.


----------



## batgirl

You're right. Ammonia Detox _didnt_ do anything. I did like a 60% water change yesterday and the ammonia test still registered thru the roof. I don't understand. I guess our tap water is what's messed up. I did a 25-30% change on wednesday and a 60% yesterday... thats ALL new water. My PH is really low which I read is good for getting rid of ammonia. I will try Ammquel again. Though I already dumped the rest of the Ammonia Detox this morning before I read this post. Its been over a month. I almost want to take down the tank but I love fish and I'll miss watching them. Not to mention my cats too. They love to watch the fish. I don't know what else to do. At least the smell is gone.


----------



## okiemavis

Ammonia Detox *will not* remove ammonia, simply render it harmless to your fish. You will still get an ammonia reading on all of your tests.

Can you test your tap water for ammonia?


----------



## Mr.Todd

A few questions...


1. Are you sure that there are no dead or otherwise rotting ammonia sources in the tank?

2. Can you think of anything else you changed before you did this?

3. How long and in what state did you tank sit between batches of fish?

4. What kind of filtration are you using. Did you change the media between fish? 

5. How many fish (what kind/size) do you have in the tank and how big is it?

I think okiemavis is getting you on the right track. Any product that says it lowers or some how keeps amonia in check is not a good solution. You are just adding to the "chemical soup" of the aquarium and not providing any real long-term solutions. Plus, its an expensive way to de-tox fish waste.

Often water changes are a MUST in this situation. You need to be treating the new water with a product like Stress Coat, Tap Water Conditioner, AquaSafe Water Conditioner, etc...


----------



## batgirl

As far as I can see there is nothing in the tank thats was or once was alive or dead. I didnt change anything but the water. I took all the ornaments out but the bubble maker. When I changed my water on saturday I noticed some shiney bits in the gravel, here the new heater cracked. So I removed the glass but I havent bought a new heater yet. Its still pretty warm in there. The tank gets the heat from the sun shining in the window. As far as question number 3. I'm not sure how to answer it. Everything was cool til the old heater broke and cooked all my fish. Since then is when I've been having this problem. 4. I use Whisper3 filters. 5. I had around 20 fish. 8 neons, 6 zebras, red tail shark and some guppies. This is a 30 gal tank. 

I'll be going to the pet store today. I just wish there were knowlegable people working there besides teenagers. I tested the water again this morning and its still christmas green! I also used the test kit on water straight from the tap and its slighly yellow.. a little on the maisey side. kinda like urine.. ha ha. 

I'm anxious to get rid my tank back on track. I've never had a problem like this before. Thanx for your advice Todd.


----------



## 1077

Stick with amquel dechlorinator ONLY . water changes and DEEP vaccuming of the gravel will eventually remove all the ammonia without any other chemicals offered by employees of fish store I don't care how smart they are.


----------

